# Greetings fellow cat lovers from a new member.



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

* My name is Angela, my cats are Fessig, Phoebe and Gemini. I'm married and have a step-daughter. I am a student and I work at a country club. I look forward to getting to know some people here and learning more about my furry friends!*


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Angela, you have some cute babies there


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice siggy pic you have there AnGella!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to Cat Forum Angela. Sounds like you have a busy life! You will love it here and learn alot. We love pictures here so post away!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome! your kittys are adorable, my 3 send your three belly rubs


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks all for the welcome! And I must say welcome to my neighbor LIttleCloud!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Angela! Your cats are adorable.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)




----------



## kelly4582 (Apr 10, 2005)

welcome angela!  your cats are cuties.. :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Welcome Angela!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, AnGella! We're happy to have you and your kitty family here at Cat Forum. Enjoy!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

WELCOME ANGELA!! Your furry babies are soo adorable.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

*Thanks for all the welcomes! I've seen a few gorgeous cats here myself! Seeing other people's kitties always makes me want more... but three is more than enough! LOL! I must say after using chat networks like yahoo this place is a breath of fresh air. No one has said anything nasty here so far. It's good to see there are some decent folks left in the world. Yahoo did one good thing for me tho... it introduced me to my husband Scott! *


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

> this place is a breath of fresh air. No one has said anything nasty here so far. It's good to see there are some decent folks left in the world.


I think that's the unique and most important feature of the site. We're really trying to keep it a family site. Thank you, on behalf of catman!

edit/sp


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

> Thank you, on behalf of catman!


Well thank you as well for doing a great job!


----------

